# Oldest soap in history



## Obsidian (Oct 5, 2013)

1980. I was 8 years old when Mt. saint Helens in Washington state exploded. It was devastating and sent a huge plume of ash into the air that covered many states in the Pacific Northwest.
Here in the Idaho panhandle we got around 1/4" of ash that coated absolutely everything. My grandmother saved quite a lot of the ash and later that year, taught me how to make soap. 
It was a simple lard soap with some ash added to help scrub through grease since my grandfather was a tractor mechanic.
Today when I was visiting grandma, I found one of these bars and asked if I could have it. 

Proudly presenting the first soap I ever made, 33 years later. Still good with no sign of rancidity after all this time.
Its ugly, has ugly lather and is drying but thats ok, there is a lot of memories in this bar of soap.















Grandma still has some ash so I'm going to make my own version of this. I think my DH would really like it, the ash is great for mechanics soap.


----------



## lpstephy85 (Oct 5, 2013)

That has to be the coolest thing ever!! Being that I am studying Enviro. Science that just tickles me pink! 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Oct 5, 2013)

That's really neat!  I still have a necklace made out of the ash, it's kind of green.  Your soap looks kind of green?  I remember it we'll I was hugely pregnant, I think it was May 18th and daughter was born June 1st.


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 5, 2013)

I always wanted a ash necklace, they are such a pretty shade of green. The soap is kinda greenish/grey but after all these years its taken on a brownish tint.
I think when I make my ash soap, I'll add a bit of green clay.


----------



## kazmi (Oct 5, 2013)

That's so cool!  What great memories having that soap has brought you and will continue to.  Continue saving it!!


----------



## Lindy (Oct 5, 2013)

That is just so cool!  I remember the eruption.  I lived in Calgary and all of the city got covered in a light layer of ash....


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Oct 5, 2013)

Obsidian said:


> I always wanted a ash necklace, they are such a pretty shade of green. The soap is kinda greenish/grey but after all these years its taken on a brownish tint.
> I think when I make my ash soap, I'll add a bit of green clay.



Great Idea!


----------



## savonierre (Oct 5, 2013)

That is fantastic...


----------



## renata (Oct 6, 2013)

That's great! And it looks great too!


----------



## maya (Oct 6, 2013)

That is so wonderful! I remember it too. The twin cities were strangely cloudy and the weather was odd as a result.


----------



## ShayShay (Oct 6, 2013)

Very cool. It reminds me of Lava soap.


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks everyone, I figured you all would appreciate the age and history. It feels a lot like lava soap and I'm sure thats where grandma got the idea.


----------



## roseb (Oct 6, 2013)

What a great story!  Thanks for sharing it with us!


----------



## TVivian (Oct 7, 2013)

This is SUCH a neat story!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm kinda torn about what to do with this bar. Part of me wants to save it forever but part of me want to shred it and add it to my "lava" soap when I get around to making it.


----------



## TVivian (Oct 7, 2013)

Obsidian said:


> I'm kinda torn about what to do with this bar. Part of me wants to save it forever but part of me want to shred it and add it to my "lava" soap when I get around to making it.



Noooo!! You have to keep it forever! 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## judymoody (Oct 7, 2013)

How cool is that?

And I vote for saving it.


----------



## eyeroll (Oct 8, 2013)

Agreed, you can't shred up that bar!  Hold onto it!


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 8, 2013)

ok, ok. I'll save it lol


----------



## Robert (Oct 9, 2013)

I was hoping it was some archeologic find.

I've got a Twin Cake of Ivory still in its wrapper I thought might be valuable some day as a prop. It's right next to one full and one empty 6 pack of Power Master malt liquor.


----------



## SoapMakingAdvice (Oct 9, 2013)

What a cool story! Things like this make me question my recent 'no hoarding' crusade 


Sent from my iPod touch using Soap Making app. 
My blog: http://soapmakingadvice.com


----------



## MOGal70 (Oct 9, 2013)

Save it, but take it out when you are needing a bit of love from your grandmother and wash your hands with the lovely soap you made with her.


----------



## neeners (Oct 9, 2013)

awwww!!!  that's just love and memories in a bar!  I love it!!!!!  I vote save!   brings a tear to my eye actually.....


----------



## Stinkydancer (Oct 10, 2013)

Gotta love grandma's!! That's awesome that you have that bar of soap!


----------



## loopyloop (Oct 15, 2013)

Obsidian said:


> 1980. I was 8 years old ....Proudly presenting the first soap I ever made, 33 years later.
> 
> So, basically, you're 41 (to cut the story short)!


----------



## AngelMomma (Oct 15, 2013)

Thank you so much for sharing!  What a heart warming story.  I haven't had either Gram for a very long time.


----------

